# Problème affichage Alubook 15"



## nico60 (22 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème sur mon powerbook alu 15" 1,67GHz, 1Go ram, radeon 9700 64Mo.

Problème: 

les polices, les images, photos et tout ce qui est lissé est trouble, strié par endroit (par exemple une partie de la date) avec les couleurs lissées déconnantes, les jeux 2D et du type MYST IV, l'image du bureau par défaut l'est aussi.


_*1ère chose:*_ 

j'ai ce problème même après formatage et éffacement des données et même en démarrant une nouvelle installation de tiger, dès l'affichage du choix de la langue.


_*Ce que j'ai essayé:*_ 

- installation de tiger 10.4
- installation de tiger 10.4.3 et réinstallation des derniers drivers ATI.
- Boot sur linux ubuntu
- réduire les fréquences de la carte graphique avec ATIccelerator

_*Ce qui fonctionne parfaitement sous tiger 10.4.3:*_ 

- les dvd et divx, les jeux 3D
- macoffice, pages internet sans lissage des polices etc...

_*Ce qui fonctionne sous Linux:*_

- tout (les photos, le lissage des polices, videos etc...)


_*Mes questions:*_


- Pensez vous que ça pourrait quand même être un problème matériel malgré le fait que sous linux ça tourne correctement?

- Existe t-il des optimiseurs de carte videos permettant d'activer telle ou telle fonction d'affichage?

- Avez vous tout simplement eut le même genre de problème ou une expérience à donner sur ce sujet, un conseil?



Personnellement je penche plus pour un problème software, je pense notamment à une fonction 2D qu'activerai mac osx et pas linux, ou un problème de ce genre....

Après quelques jours de recherche, je commence vraiment à être à court d'idées et vous demande ainsi juste un ptit coup de pouce...


Merci d'avance de m'aider et je peut mettre des photos si vous ne situez pas tres bien le problème.

MERCI!


----------



## clarif (23 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai les mêmes problèmes, et nous ne sommes pas les seuls : http://15inpbscreen.appleplace.com. Pas mal d'infos tournent sur le sujet, et il semblerait que ce soit un problème liée à un rafraichissement incorrect, donc fixable de manière logicielle. Wait'n see...

Fab.


----------



## Thanidran (23 Novembre 2005)

clarif a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai les mêmes problèmes, et nous ne sommes pas les seuls : http://15inpbscreen.appleplace.com. Pas mal d'infos tournent sur le sujet, et il semblerait que ce soit un problème liée à un rafraichissement incorrect, donc fixable de manière logicielle. Wait'n see...
> 
> Fab.




je t'arrete tout de suite 

Nico60 a la precedente revision des PowerBook, soit celle avec un G4 dispo en option en 1.67GHz, mais avec un ecran "non-HD"... Donc rien a voir avec les actuels problemes des ecrans des PB HD. 

Nico, si ton portable est encore sous garantie, tu peux toujours telephoner au SAV pour qu'il te fasse faire quelques essais par telephone pour essayer d'isoler le probleme...

Clarif, pourquoi tu ne t'es pas manifesté dans le topic consacré aux nouveaux powerbook justement, et on en parle depuis quelques temps de ce probleme ?


----------



## clarif (23 Novembre 2005)

OK - désolé pour le malentendu, lecture trop rapide. 
Je me suis également manifesté dans le topic en question. 

A+,
Fab.


----------



## Thanidran (23 Novembre 2005)

clarif a dit:
			
		

> OK - désolé pour le malentendu, lecture trop rapide.
> Je me suis également manifesté dans le topic en question.
> 
> A+,
> Fab.



ah autant pour moi aussi alors lol


----------



## chroukin (23 Novembre 2005)

Est-ce que ce problème est présent quand tu branches sur un écran externe ? Car si ça ne le fait pas c'est peut-être d'ordre matériel ?


----------



## clarif (23 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour le post.
Le problème n'apparaît que sur le portable ; sur un écran externe c'est ok. 

A+,
Fab.


----------



## chroukin (23 Novembre 2005)

Ben alors c'est peut-être d'ordre matériel, mais je ne m'y connais pas assez. Essaie de téléphoner au SAV


----------



## nico60 (23 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses, mon problème arrive aussi sur un écran externe, c'est pour ça que je suppose le problème d'odre logiciel.

Pour la garantie, j'ai eu le powerbook par une société (en faillite, qui revendait le matos info) et pas de nouvelle de cette société ni de la garantie... 

Vu que ca risque de prendre un certain temps avant de récupérer la garantie, et que le problème me semble logiciel, je préfererait pour le moment essayer une autre solution.

Pour info: j'ai les paramètres de raffraichissement en grisé et sans valeur...est-ce normal?

Merci


----------



## chroukin (23 Novembre 2005)

Les miens le sont aussi


----------



## BDCheval (24 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Aurais-tu une capture d'écran afin de visualiser au mieux le problème que tu rencontres?


----------



## nico60 (24 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Voici quelques captures d'écran:

une avec le fond d'origine (couleurs brouillées)
une avec couleur uni bleu (stries à quelques endroits)
une en noir (des stries régulières sur tout l'écran)


Un petit up au passage...


----------



## nico60 (24 Novembre 2005)

Je voudrais savoir quelle version de rom de démarrage vous avez avec votre powerbook SVP?

la mienne:

 Version de la ROM de démarrage :	4.9.1f1


Merci!


----------



## nico60 (26 Novembre 2005)

un petit up pour toujours vous demander quelle est votre version de rom de démarrage SVP?

J'ai entendu dire que la rom de démarrage, si elle n'est pas a jour peut créer des problèmes de ce genre, ou ecran noir ou incompatibilité de matériel...

Merci d'avance!

edit: au fait, j'ai du me tromper à propos des divx....image brouillée aussi. Par contre, pas de problème pour regarder un dvd...bizzare...(décompression MPEG2 est donc indépendante?...)


----------



## tinibook (27 Novembre 2005)

Hello!

Bon je ne sais pas si cela peut aider mais la mienne est la 4.9.6f0.


----------



## nico60 (27 Novembre 2005)

Merci tinibook!

Donc pour l'instant: 4.9.6.f0 et 4.9.1.f1

est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait confirmer l'une ou l'autre rom de démarrage SVP? (histoire de pouvoir comparer et en tirer une conclusion...

Merci

Nico

PS: Au fait tinibook, c'est quelle version ton Alubook, le tout dernier ?le 15"?


----------



## Thanidran (28 Novembre 2005)

je reponds pour lui : oui


----------



## tinibook (28 Novembre 2005)

Merci Thanidran !

@nico60: Si jamais ça t'intéresse y'a tout ce qui faut ici


----------



## nico60 (1 Décembre 2005)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Merci Thanidran !
> 
> @nico60: Si jamais ça t'intéresse y'a tout ce qui faut ici


 
ok merci tini!


Sinon, j'ai pas trop avancé sur mon pb, en attendant de me remettre dedans, j'ai installé kubuntu...


----------



## nico60 (14 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

J'ai trouvé la source du problème: mémoire NVRAM défaillante... ubuntu fonctionnait bien car n'utilisait pas la vram de la même façon.

Voila, donc problème de carte mère à changer--> je le vend en pièces détachées!

Merci pour votre aide et à bientôt

Nico


----------



## Thanidran (15 Décembre 2005)

ah ouais quand meme...


----------



## tinibook (15 Décembre 2005)

Si ton portable a moins d'une année il est couvert par la garantie constructeur donc par Apple et ils ne peuvent pas te refuser la prise en charge. 

C'est clair que une fois ce délai passé


----------



## vincmyl (15 Décembre 2005)

Ca coute une fortune


----------



## Thanidran (15 Décembre 2005)

bah tu parles, c'est là dessus qu'ils se font les plus grosses marges


----------



## nico60 (15 Décembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> bah tu parles, c'est là dessus qu'ils se font les plus grosses marges


 
Oui, d'ailleurs j'avais éssayé de voir pour la changer...facturation de plus de 1000euros!! 

Je préfère du coup le revendre en pièces détachées!


----------



## vincmyl (16 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais encore faut il trouver des gens interessé


----------



## nico60 (17 Décembre 2005)

a ce jour, toutes les pièces de mon alubook sont vendues.... deux jours ont suffit (sauf la batterie et sont chargeur)

Et j'ai même gardé la ram et le disque dur...


----------



## Thanidran (17 Décembre 2005)

eBay ? t'as été rapide sur ce coup là


----------



## nico60 (17 Décembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> eBay ? t'as été rapide sur ce coup là




Non, pas ebay, tout simplement sur macbidouille et pdafrance principalement!

mais je pense que je passerai par ebay pour les 2 batteries restantes...(pas beaucoup de demande sur les forums)

 

Sinon, me revoila avec un ibook 12" (pour l'instant on verra apres noel!)


----------

